# Is it just me, or... (Michael Richards)



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

His little racial-slur on Nov. 17 - haven't we had enough? It's been on every major news station and web site for the past 10 straight days. Forgive, and forget - seriously. And then this:
_"The Rev. Jesse Jackson and others said they will meet with TV networks, film companies and musicians to discuss the "n-word."

"We want to give our ancestors a present," Jackson said at a news conference. "Dignity over degradation."

*Jackson also asked the public not to buy a DVD box set of the seventh season of the TV show "Seinfeld" that was released last week.*"_

Are we going far enough with this, or...? A guy sends racial slurs against two black men (heat of the moment; unintentionally), and everyone reacts like it's the beginning of the end. If you get your panties in such a knot over something like this, I simply can't imagine how you'd react to a more real, worth-noting situation. Granted, yes, it wasn't appropriate, and he ows an apology (which, as far as I know, he has given - several times); why is that not enough to move on? I understand racism is a problem these days, but I'm pretty sure he isn't a racist. Heat of the moment + anger = unexpected results. Anyone of any race and background could have said the exact same thing under the given situation. Thoughts?

(I realize there's another thread on ehMac about this.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> (I realize there's another thread on ehMac about this.)


Then why start another to go over once again everything that is in that other thread?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Too long. I'm just venting how much coverage something minor like this receives. Feel free to merge/delete.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Comedian Richard Pryor started to say the N Word or the N Bomb if you will to take back this awful word to take the power out of the word. 

Little did he know that by doing so he gave the word a whole new power as indicated by this thread.

At one time the F bomb would not ever be uttered by anyone let alone little children and the N Bomb was uttered in child's play within enny meanny minney moe. 

The F Bomb is common place and only one group of people can say the N Bomb.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Too long. I'm just venting how much coverage something minor like this receives. Feel free to merge/delete.


so much coverage, yet you give it more. Ironic.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MacDaddy said:


> so much coverage, yet you give it more. Ironic.


But not in the same abstract.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> A guy sends racial slurs against two black men (heat of the moment; unintentionally), and everyone reacts like it's the beginning of the end.


you must be kidding
richards' tirade was indicative of the racial prejudices that are just below the veneer of alleged tolerance

richards has proven himself to be a racist, plain and simple

it goes to show that tolerance of racism is still far too accepted


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> you must be kidding
> richards' tirade was indicative of the racial prejudices that are just below the veneer of alleged tolerance
> 
> richards has proven himself to be a racist, plain and simple
> ...


For a guy who slings the racist word around a lot, you sure are judgmental.

One incident and he's a proven racist? What does that make you?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> One incident and he's a proven racist? What does that make you?


dangerous?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> it goes to show that tolerance of racism is still far too accepted


And it's a good thing that tolerance of hypocrisy is not completely dead - else most of the self-righteous soap-boxers in here would be silenced.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> For a guy who slings the racist word around a lot, you sure are judgmental.
> 
> One incident and he's a proven racist? What does that make you?


considering his anti-semitic tirade which was documented by witnesses on video, that makes 2 incidents
plus the way the threw the n-word around so freely and repeatedly, tells me and many others he's a racist

seems Sinbad and Jamie Foxx won't be so quick to forgive
neither does the NAACP

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/1106/376027.html



> The NAACP Wednesday rejected comedian Michael Richards' claim that he is not a racist after his much-publicized outburst at a comedy club.
> 
> Vicangelo Bulluck, director of the NAACP's Hollywood Bureau, said "Mr. Richards' commentary was clearly racist and revealed racist thinking. His declaration that he 'is not a racist...' is indicative of the type of denial that too often accompanies racist rhetoric."
> 
> In a statement, the Baltimore-based civil rights group said Richards' outburst at a Los Angeles club is also a symptom of a much bigger problem.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

What's wrong with saying the N-word? Despite what some may claim, *Newfie* is not a bad word.

(Just trying to lighten things up.)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> considering his anti-semitic tirade which was documented by witnesses on video, that makes 2 incidents
> plus the way the threw the n-word around so freely and repeatedly, tells me and many others he's a racist
> 
> seems Sinbad and Jamie Foxx won't be so quick to forgive
> ...


What anti-semitic tirade? Besides, one doesn't need to resort to using slurs to be racist.

You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> What anti-semitic tirade? Besides, one doesn't need to resort to using slurs to be racist.
> 
> You still haven't answered my question.


this one that i had posted earlier on ehmac in the other Kramer thread



> Carol Oschin and J.P. Fillet say they were at The Improv on April 22 when Richards took the stage. They say that in the middle of Richards' skit, a man in the audience said something to the comedian, when Richards allegedly launched into an anti-Semitic rant. According to Oschin, Richards screamed at the audience member, "You f***ing Jew. You people are the cause of Jesus dying."
> 
> Oschin says the rant continued and Richards stormed off the stage. Oschin and Fillet say that, at first, they thought Richards' tirade was part of his act, but claim that it quickly became apparent it was not.


video of witnesses' statement

what ominous question are you still requiring an answer from me oh powerful Oz?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> this one that i had posted earlier on ehmac in the other Kramer thread


That pretty much cinches it for me. The man is a racist. Period.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL

This thread is clearly unravelling. Hoping that another crisis comes along soon.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> what ominous question are you still requiring an answer from me oh powerful Oz?


The one you included in your quote above:

_One incident and he's a proven racist? What does that make you?_​
For someone who likes to label people racist (MacMagic is full of perfect examples), I'm curious as to what you consider yourself to be?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

a racist of racists? 

r2?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

gastonbuffet said:


> a racist of racists?
> 
> r2?


R-squared, possibly. :lmao:

Didn't MS get banned briefly over an "outburst" of sorts regarding something about Russians?

Maybe?

beejacon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MannyP: There are good racists and bad racists. Sometimes you just have to hate the right sort of folks.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> MannyP: There are good racists and bad racists. Sometimes you just have to hate the right sort of folks.


Anything anti-Arab, anti-Muslim is good or so it seems....


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> MannyP: There are good racists and bad racists. Sometimes you just have to hate the right sort of folks.


:yikes:

What?

So this means Michael Richards=Bad; Dave Chappelle=Good?

:lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Manny P: Think it...but don't say it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Manny P: Think it...but don't say it.


OH! Right... gotcha. :heybaby:


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Jules, did you ever hear the philosophy that once a man admits he's wrong, then he's automatically forgiven of that wrongdoing?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> R-squared, possibly. :lmao:
> 
> Didn't MS get banned briefly over an "outburst" of sorts regarding something about Russians?
> 
> ...



a bit of a wishful wet dream on your part, but whatever fantasies float your boat


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gastonbuffet said:


> Jules, did you ever hear the philosophy that once a man admits he's wrong, then he's automatically forgiven of that wrongdoing?


Did I miss the irony or sarcasm quotes on that? Or were you being serious?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> a bit of a wishful wet dream on your part, but whatever fantasies float your boat


So you're denying that you were banned? Way to dodge the question, though. beejacon


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

da_jonesy said:


> Did I miss the irony or sarcasm quotes on that? Or were you being serious?


It's a quote from the movie Pulp Fiction... which, I might add, has the 'N' word used throughout. :heybaby:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> a bit of a wishful wet dream on your part, but whatever fantasies float your boat


I remember that; you were banned briefly but chose not to tell us why. Your call of course. Why not just say it wasn't for racism?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Documented by witnesses on video?

That's rich. A couple of people claim 7 months later, during an interview which was videotaped, that they witnessed anti-Semitic remarks again on stage during a show.

That is hardly incontrovertible videotaped evidence.






MACSPECTRUM said:


> considering his anti-semitic tirade which was documented by witnesses on video, that makes 2 incidents
> plus the way the threw the n-word around so freely and repeatedly, tells me and many others he's a racist
> 
> seems Sinbad and Jamie Foxx won't be so quick to forgive
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think Richards' greatest crime is in denying he's a racist, which proves he's a racist. 

Had he merely admitted to being a racist, he would have been proved to be a racist.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

I would have plead the fifth. :lmao:


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Did I miss the irony or sarcasm quotes on that? Or were you being serious?



"Yesterday I was a respected Jewish
liberal. Ten minutes of news like
this and all of a sudden I'm a
hymie racist pig."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"Oh I believe, in yesterday..."





gastonbuffet said:


> "Yesterday I was a respected Jewish
> liberal. Ten minutes of news like
> this and all of a sudden I'm a
> hymie racist pig."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

gastonbuffet said:


> "Yesterday I was a respected Jewish
> liberal. Ten minutes of news like
> this and all of a sudden I'm a
> hymie racist pig."


_The Italians will love this, the Irish, too. And the Wasps. They love this sh*t more than anybody. They love laughing at me. And they won't even know what they're laughing at._

(Bonfire of the Vanities)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I think Richards' greatest crime is in denying he's a racist, which proves he's a racist.


Wonderful logic there. So if he admitted to being a racist, he proves he's a racist, but if he denies being a racist, he's just proving he's a racist.

Macfury...are you a racist? I just want to know, because either way, you are by your logic.

I don't believe Richards is a racist. Just because you attack somebody's ethnicity doesn't make you a racist.

He didn't show a hatred or intolerance for another race. He just knew what would hurt the hecklers, and unloaded both barrels (kinda overkill). It's no different than a guy referring to women as 'bi***es'. It doesn't make the guy a misogynist. He's just hitting the ladies where it hurts.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I don't believe Richards is a racist. Just because you attack somebody's ethnicity doesn't make you a racist.


That is exactly what it means. If you attack an individual who is black, you are not necessarily a racist. If you attack an individual *because* they are black... then yes, you are a racist.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"If we hold the witch under water and she drowns, she wasn't a witch. If she survives, we burn her."

.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Wonderful logic there. So if he admitted to being a racist, he proves he's a racist, but if he denies being a racist, he's just proving he's a racist.
> 
> Macfury...are you a racist? I just want to know, because either way, you are by your logic.
> 
> ...


It was an on-topic jab at the underlying logic of some.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I won't buy the seventh season of Seinfeld because of Michael Richard's comments instead of not buying it because I don't have the money.

I have long suspected Jerry Seinfeld himself of being a racist because he convinced that restaurateur to switch to foreign cuisine, thus ruining his restaurant business. "Jerry Seinfeld is a bad man...a very bad man."


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> That is exactly what it means. If you attack an individual who is black, you are not necessarily a racist. If you attack an individual *because* they are black... then yes, you are a racist.


The context of comedy matters (otherwise there are many comedians that should have their careers ended). The context of live stand-up comedy matters. The context of what was said to Richards matters.

I think, based on gut observations, that there was something darker revealed and not just shock-comedy and challenging an audience, as opposed to leaving them as passive viewers. I can, however, understand where others are coming from. It isn't, er, black and white.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> That is exactly what it means. If you attack an individual who is black, you are not necessarily a racist. If you attack an individual *because* they are black... then yes, you are a racist.


Right. Richards attacked a heckler, who was black, because he was a heckler. He didn't attacked a heckler, because he was black.

Let's be honest here. The media is jumping all over this because it makes for headlines.

The black community is jumping all over this because they have a double-standard of who can use the word.

A comedian used the "N" word in a comedy club?!? Gasp! Shock! Comedy clubs are supposed to be about clean, peace-loving fun!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> _One incident and he's a proven racist? What does that make you?_​


An important point, not to be lost, along with the concept that one has to admit their problem for others to be able to help. 

Did you get an admission MP?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lenny Bruce had a foul mouth and nobdy remembers him.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Beej said:


> An important point, not to be lost, along with the concept that one has to admit their problem for others to be able to help.
> 
> Did you get an admission MP?


Nope. I think it's time for...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I won't buy the seventh season of Seinfeld because of Michael Richard's comments instead of not buying it because I don't have the money.
> 
> I have long suspected Jerry Seinfeld himself of being a racist because he convinced that restaurateur to switch to foreign cuisine, thus ruining his restaurant business. "Jerry Seinfeld is a bad man...a very bad man."


Well at least Michael can't be accused of being an anti-dentite.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I remember that; you were banned briefly but chose not to tell us why. Your call of course. Why not just say it wasn't for racism?


interesting you seem to be more interested in my alleged transgressions than richards' proven ones
i think if you look hard enough you might find a youtube entry on my banning

mannyp alleges i was banned for racism, you loudly hint at it
and yet michael richards uses the n word the way most of us use kleenex when we have a cold and that goes by the wayside to make way for your witch hunt

i never did deny i was banned, unlike what the disciples of ann coulter would like to beleive


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

jicon said:


> Well at least Michael can't be accused of being an anti-dentite.


yet....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Right. Richards attacked a heckler, who was black, because he was a heckler. He didn't attacked a heckler, because he was black.
> 
> Let's be honest here. The media is jumping all over this because it makes for headlines.
> 
> ...


using swear words and dirty language is one thing
racial slurs to attack a fellow human being has no place in our society
and telling the heckler that 50 years ago he'd be strung up in a tree?
oh c'mon....

i'm not saying richards deserves jail or death or anything like that
just that he has earned the moniker of "racist" and deservedly so

perhaps he can move in with mel gibson


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> interesting you seem to be more interested in my alleged transgressions than richards' proven ones
> i think if you look hard enough you might find a youtube entry on my banning
> 
> mannyp alleges i was banned for racism, you loudly hint at it
> ...


When all else fails: deflect, and deny. The part about Ann Coulter is especially a nice touch. A bit stale... but nice none the less.

Riddle me this: Wouldn't _you_ find it ironic that the person most eager to label others as racists would be indeed _racist_ himself? Maybe hypocritical?

Maybe the fact that you dodge the reason for your banning is an indirect admission of guilt? You wouldn't be able to stay perched upon thy high horse anymore... I guess it's easier for you to hide like a coward than be a man and admit your problems.

Come on... reach out to the community and let the healing begin! beejacon


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> When all else fails: deflect, and deny. The part about Ann Coulter is especially a nice touch. A bit stale... but nice none the less.
> 
> Riddle me this: Wouldn't _you_ find it ironic that the person most eager to label others as racists would be indeed _racist_ himself? Maybe hypocritical?
> 
> ...


"most eager to label others as racist" ?

richards is caught red handed on video using the n word over and over again, and you concern yourself with my motives when i declare that i consider richards a racist?

richards refuses to consider himself a racist and i'm hypocritical?

hide, coward, be a man?

i call richards a racist after he, not me, blurt out many, many racial slurs towards blacks and my motives are suspect

what's next? michael j. fox was acting his disease and me calling limbaugh an insensitive pig makes me a closet racist?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MP: It isn't the alleged cause for the banning but the statements themselves, just as the issue isn't Richards being banned from some club, but his statements as they are, in context. 

Still, the key labelers of "neocon" and such do most commonly practice neocon tactics (smear and run; twist and shout; run away from details etc.). Is this a surprise?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> richards is caught red handed on video using the n word over and over again, and you concern yourself with my motives when i declare that i consider richards a racist?


'Spec, like you said a while ago, the problem needs to be admitted to. I agreed with that. I'm sure there are many people around ehmac, myself included (shockingly  ), who would be glad to help once the problem is admitted to. No spin, no avoidance, etc.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Right. Richards attacked a heckler, who was black, because he was a heckler. He didn't attacked a heckler, because he was black.
> 
> Let's be honest here. The media is jumping all over this because it makes for headlines.


I think the media is totally valid here. This is worth reporting.



guytoronto said:


> The black community is jumping all over this because they have a double-standard of who can use the word.
> 
> A comedian used the "N" word in a comedy club?!? Gasp! Shock! Comedy clubs are supposed to be about clean, peace-loving fun!


I don't think it is a double standard. Motive and intentions are everything here. Richards used the word in the most derogatory way possible. A black comedian can get away with it because they are not using the N-word in the context of hate. 

That said... people say stupid things in extreme circumstances. To judge a person on that basis isn't looking at the full picture. Richards might not be racist and he may have thrown the N-word out because he couldn't think of anything else to say or a better way of getting under their skin. 

My gut feeling is that he is a racist.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> 'Spec, like you said a while ago, the problem needs to be admitted to. I agreed with that. I'm sure there are many people around ehmac, myself included (shockingly  ), who would be glad to help once the problem is admitted to. No spin, no avoidance, etc.


i applaud your offer to help richards
good for you...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i applaud your offer to help richards
> good for you...


When you're ready to admit your problem 'spec, we're here for you. It really isn't that big a deal if you're willing to face it. It's the not admitting and crusading on a very similar topic that's a big deal. Like Haggard. A fella can get haggard from crusading against his own unacknowledged practices.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> When you're ready to admit your problem 'spec, we're here for you. It really isn't that big a deal if you're willing to face it. It's the not admitting and crusading on a very similar topic that's a big deal. Like Haggard. A fella can get haggard from crusading against his own unacknowledged practices.



yes, i admit it
i have a problem

i don't release my wrists when on the tee using my driver - results far too often in a high fade

don't hate me
i'm only human


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Now is that you or Michael Richards talking - or is that just a line borrowed from the Human League? Dang, it gets so confusing in here sometimes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Now is that you or Michael Richards talking - or is that just a line borrowed from the Human League? Dang, it gets so confusing in here sometimes.


Max: are those tears just to hide your grief and shame.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Waitasec, Macfuy... now you think _I'm_ crying, steeped in shame?

Man, is there a full moon out there somewheres? I better hit the hay before an asteroid hits me or the wolves start baying out my name.

*Reality check:* Just went and googled up some lyrics.... LOL - now I get it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> "most eager to label others as racist" ?
> 
> richards is caught red handed on video using the n word over and over again, and you concern yourself with my motives when i declare that i consider richards a racist?
> 
> ...


And if all else fails: Ignore, twist, deviate and duck. :lmao:

Yes, you are hypocritical--according to you, like Richards, you refuse to acknowledge your problem. I do not question your motives, but I do question your desire to label others racists when it's not apt (Richards excluded). Additionally, although you have not made outright racial slurs, you _did_ in fact make gross generalizations about a particular ethnic group. Or do you not consider that a form of racism? :heybaby: 

And must you resort to using Colter/Limbaugh references? I'm not sure how it's relevant, but I know it's difficult for you. The first step to healing is admitting you have a problem.

We're here for you, buddy!  

You can do it! beejacon


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

what exactly is my problem besides my admitted golf problem?


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Right. Richards attacked a heckler, who was black, because he was a heckler. He didn't attacked a heckler, because he was black.
> 
> Let's be honest here. The media is jumping all over this because it makes for headlines.
> 
> ...


This is so disingenuous. Richards said: 


Michael Richards said:


> "Fifty years ago we'd have you upside-down with a f***ing fork up your ass".


This has nothing to do with a double standard other than possibly your own. 
That is not peace-loving fun and you know it. This is not about some white guy trying to pretend he's in with the rap crowd using the "N Word". He is using from a position of hate. If you can't see that when looking at the video you are blind and an apologist.

As for the Jewish incident reported, if this isn't true why has NO ONE DENIED IT? You think the couple were the only ones in the club that night? The couple said which club and which date. Maybe you should do some research before discrediting what people say.

from Wikipedia:


> Remarks about Jews
> 
> On 22 November 2006, reports surfaced that Richards had made remarks about Jews during a stand-up routine in April 2006 that could be regarded as anti-semitic. Richards called a heckler a "****ing Jew" and said "You people are the cause of Jesus dying." The publicist Richards hired after the fallout from his comments, Howard Rubenstein, confirmed the report, but added that the remarks were made as part of the comedy act. Rubenstein initially also added that Richards is himself Jewish,[21] although he later clarified that Richards has no Jewish ancestry, was not born into the Jewish religion, and has not converted to Judaism, although he "adheres to Jewish philosophy" and "had some very potent and important mentors in his life that were Jewish".[22][8][2]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Richards

*Note Richards publicist doesn't deny it happened.* He does however claim it was part of the routine. So why are some of you denying it happened? Is it because he is famous? Does he have to take out a membership in the KKK before you'll admit he has a problem?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

martman said:


> ...That is not peace-loving fun and you know it.


No, it's badly done, offensive guerilla comedy.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Macfury said:


> No, it's badly done, offensive guerilla comedy.


{sarcasm}sure it is. I love those "N Word" jokes. 
That's why he walked off the stage early and got banned from the club. Also why he's been saying sorry to everyone. {/sarcasm}
Keep being the apologist for this jerk. Maybe you can save his career!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> No, it's badly done, offensive guerilla comedy.


Archie Bunker would be burned at the stake nowdays'


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

martman said:


> As for the Jewish incident reported, if this isn't true why has NO ONE DENIED IT? You think the couple were the only ones in the club that night? The couple said which club and which date. Maybe you should do some research before discrediting what people say.


Maybe no one is denying it so much as ignoring it. Sure there were other people there that night, but why is that we've only heard from that one couple? And please, it took them _7 months_ to realize they were 'horrified'??? Now _that's _what I would call disingenuous. They struck me as a couple in search of their 15 minutes.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Ariell said:


> Maybe no one is denying it so much as ignoring it.


Actually they are denying it:


HowEver said:


> Documented by witnesses on video?
> 
> That's rich. A couple of people claim 7 months later, during an interview which was videotaped, that they witnessed anti-Semitic remarks again on stage during a show.
> 
> That is hardly incontrovertible videotaped evidence.





« MannyP Design » said:


> What anti-semitic tirade? Besides, one doesn't need to resort to using slurs to be racist.
> 
> You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It's a big deal in the 'states, because it affects everyone, everything, and everywhere, whether it's overt or covert.

A racial slur is offensive if the person it's describing or directed at finds it offensive. There is no further test.

I have a friend who grew up in Detroit during the 80's, and his parents are both white and poor, which basically dictates your neighborhood. He tells me that when he grew up, the worst thing you could say was "boy". Things change, but everyone knows what you mean no matter what words you use.

Some people use the same words and the meaning changes in context; rap musicians mean something specific when they use specific words, and the audience understands what they mean and more importantly, accept the use.

That is very important; if I don't accept it, don't use it. And if you're not sure if I'm going to accept it, then I can guarantee you shouldn't use it; because for those who have the license, there's never any doubt.

Mr Richards did not mean "homie" or "brother" or any other term of endearment, which is all that counts. He knew he had no license; he used the words quite deliberately because he knew the power they had and he intended to use it.

A large part of why there is so much made of it is because it's something that needs to be discussed but like all unpleasant things, nobody wants to bring it up first. We were getting along so well without it; an uneasy truce is nothing if not a truce.

But, an incident like this puts it on the front burner, so to speak, and sometimes that's where it belongs. To slay a demon you have to wait until he shows himself.

If we talk about it all the time, it makes everyone so angry that there's not much that gets done, so it's helpful to give it a rest. That's when the real changes happen. Still, these things have to be revisited from time to time; think baby steps. 

I'm hopeful a great deal of good will come of it, certainly nothing but the status quo was happening before. We shall see.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> yes, i admit it
> i have a problem
> 
> i don't release my wrists when on the tee using my driver - results far too often in a high fade


:lmao: :lmao: 

The trick is to practice in the clubhouse with mugs of beer.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Archie Bunker would be burned at the stake nowdays'


Now I've got the screechy-voiced theme song in my head.  

No sleep for me. Great show, though, with its portrayal of a good ol' boy that did all the stuff he was supposed to, but got left behind by the world and became a laughing stock.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> The trick is to practice in the clubhouse with mugs of beer.



the ills of golf are rarely solved with mugs of beer, or to quote the infamous James T. Kirk in the "Gamesters of Tri-Skellion; "but not for *true* gamesters"


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

martman said:


> Actually they are denying it:


Nope. I'm not denying anything. If you read my posts in the original Richards thread, you'll note that I don't necessarily believe he is racist so much as his is a little less successful at being a shock comic as well as suffering the ability to control his emotions in the heat of the moment.

I also mentioned that the video is incomplete--that I believe that if we were able to see what preceded the tirade we would have a better idea of where he was going with his schtick.

Unfortunately, folks like Macspectrum (who seemingly has a habit of calling EVERYONE a racist, and has made racist or bigoted comments in the past, not to mention has a history of being banned) likes to sit on his high horse and would never acknowledge that everyone has a point in their life where they could or would snap and say or do things that is uncharacteristic of their nature AND not be racist.

MS also has the luxury of not being caught on tape.

I don't condone Richard's actions, but then there is also a certain level of hypocrisy these days with how racist terms are taboo with particular groups. As mentioned previously, Dave Chapelle has flung far more racist words about far more ethnicities, not to mention women and folks in alt-lifestyles than Richards could ever manage and yet Chapelle is one of the highest paying comics in history!

I guess my world isn't simply black and white, but a whole lotta shades of bullsh*t. beejacon


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Nope. I'm not denying anything. If you read my posts in the original Richards thread, you'll note that I don't necessarily believe he is racist so much as his is a little less successful at being a shock comic as well as suffering the ability to control his emotions in the heat of the moment.
> 
> I also mentioned that the video is incomplete--that I believe that if we were able to see what preceded the tirade we would have a better idea of where he was going with his schtick.
> 
> ...


"habit of calling EVERYONE a racist"
i suggest you avail yourself of a dictionary and learn what the word EVERYONE means

michael richards is a racist

and just what "racist" and / or "bigoted" comments am i supposed to have made in the past?

or does your hatred of me blind you to reason
apparently it blinds you from reading a dictionary

as the NAACP put it;


> “Race and racism are complex, emotional issues in America -- ones we are still reluctant to confront and address,” said Vicangelo Bulluck, director of the NAACP’s Hollywood Bureau. “Obviously there is an underlying current of racism in America. He’s [Richards] a symptom of a much bigger problem.


http://www.naacp.org/news/press/2006-11-27-01/index.html

you can hate me, but how can you disagree with the NAACP?

not to mention the ADL


> ADL issued the following statement:
> 
> We were deeply disturbed at reports that Michael Richards repeatedly shouted a racial slur and made other insensitive remarks apparently aimed at African-American members of his audience.
> 
> ...


http://www.adl.org/PresRele/DiRaB_41/4930_31.htm

===============================================
seems you would rather just get a rope and a tree and be done with me, eh?

on your point about the colour of your world, I heartily agree that your world is coloured as such


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> "you can hate me, but how can you disagree with the NAACP?


I don't think MannyP hates you MS, but it IS quit possibly logical to both hate you and disagree with the NAACP.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Nor is it a good idea to accord the NAACP so much weighty wisdom that one can happily defer to thier judgement rather than use one's own.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I couldn't resist...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf989Hg3T1A

On the Dave Chapelle issue. I think the difference lies in the fact that his style of comedy has crossed that edgey race line from the very beginning, whereas this Richards thing was not part of his act.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> "habit of calling EVERYONE a racist"
> i suggest you avail yourself of a dictionary and learn what the word EVERYONE means


You'll note that my post had been edited immediately after posting to reflect the word NEARLY prior to the word EVERYONE. Regardless, I thought you would find the underlying humor in it since you are a person of extreme views who is prone to taking license with exaggerating situations. I guess it was lost on you.



> michael richards is a racist


As are you. At least Richards is seeking help and reaching out to the 'Afro-American" community. 



> and just what "racist" and / or "bigoted" comments am i supposed to have made in the past?


I've already told you, but you have selective memory.



> or does your hatred of me blind you to reason
> apparently it blinds you from reading a dictionary


Hate is a strong word, Michael. I don't hate you at all; quite the contrary--you make me laugh at times. But you DO seem intent on throwing the racist label around, for instance:

Stinand makes a post.
MacSpectrum goes on the offense.

You still have yet to explain why he is a racist with respects to that post. beejacon 

And, if I recall correctly, this is the thread (or one of them) that led to your brief banning (and, if anything, is a good example that appears to show that it may be YOU who has blind hatred, not I): http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=45819


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Having to go to the Pub section of MacMagic? 
I like SINC better on that site because he's more direct, but I would not refer to his posting here, since it would be grossly out of context.
Oh Manny, you can do better than that. Now where is the she-man Gretch?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think MacSpectrum should reach out to the Russian community on this one. Only they can best help him deal with his blind attitude and irrational feelings.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ArtistSeries said:


> Having to go to the Pub section of MacMagic?
> I like SINC better on that site because he's more direct, but I would not refer to his posting here, since it would be grossly out of context.
> Oh Manny, you can do better than that. Now where is the she-man Gretch?


LOL :lmao:

I know, I know. I have a finite amount of time... I can only do so much.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Richards broke rules: Comic
Racial tirade could be a career-killer for Seinfeld actor


http://www.metronews.ca/story.aspx?id=19108


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I remember reading an article in which German television dropped Seinfeld because it was too "New York jewish" in content.

Was that racist or did Germans not find the show funny due to cultural differences?

Is Michael Richards racist or just stupid? 

Probably a little of one and a lot of the other.

I think he should just go away before he totaly ruins what career he has left...if any.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> I think he should just go away before he totaly ruins what career he has left...if any.


Amen. :clap:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

kps said:


> I think he should just go away before he totaly ruins what career he has left...if any.


I don't know... that's a pretty tough act to follow.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If that's his "act" then he should definitely "go away" until he can 

1. find better comedy writers...
2. perform the routine and actually be funny...
3. deal with hecklers

Oh, and I failed to include this in my original post:

He should *shut up* and go away....for at least for a year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Today's *Award of Stupendous Obviousness* goes to...




kps said:


> If that's his "act" then he should definitely "go away" until he can
> 
> 1. find better comedy writers...
> 2. perform the routine and actually be funny...
> ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I accept!

Do I get my own show, now?:lmao:


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

kps said:


> I accept!
> 
> Do I get my own show, now?:lmao:


How about a stand up routine at Yuk Yuks?:lmao:


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Well, it doesn't seem to be happening on ehMac, but elsewhere in the world Mr Richards has sparked some constructive debate and some people, at least, are re-examining their own behaviour in light of the uproar.


----------

